# The Lineup



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

There is usually always two here, but apparently today the third decided to get in on the action.


----------



## pannyx (May 30, 2014)

That's adorable! They are one of my favorite fish.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

. Have 4 more in QT right now. Hopefully that keeps them out in the open more rather then behind the plant wall. 
Thanks.


----------

